# Woom3 - Sattel absenken möglich?



## Bikelovers (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr euch Allen!

Ich hab Weihnachts-Bockmist gebaut - der Weihnachtsmann hat das Woom3 gebracht und beim ersten Aufsteigen der Schock: es ist deutlich zu groß
Zig mal vorher gemessen, Sattel vom vorherigen Woom2 war auf der höchsten Einstellung.
Natürlich hab ich Idiot das 2er auch schon verkauft.

Wisst ihr, ob man den Sattel mit Basteln tiefer bekommt?
Er sitzt ja auf einer Art Ring, wodurch der Sattel nicht ganz runter geht...

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar!


----------



## stefan406 (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo, wir hatten das gleiche Problem beim Umstieg auf 20 Zoll Kubikes.
Mit einer Pivotal Sattelstütze und passendem Sattel gingen etwa 3cm weniger Sattelhöhe.

MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (2. Januar 2019)

Dankeschön für den Tipp!

Wo hast du den Sattel denn gekauft und welcher Typ ist das?
Habe eben nur Sattel für Erwachsene des Herstellers gefunden...

Danke,
Anne


----------



## stefan406 (3. Januar 2019)

Den Sattel hatte ich vor Jahren bei einem anderen mtb news Nutzer gesehen. Es ist ein Dartmoor Ivy pivotal aus dem BMX Bereich. Leider gibt's den nur für Erwachsene.  Der ist nicht breiter als normale Kindersättel, nur etwas länger, was uns aber sehr gefällt. Um den aber waagerecht einstellen zu können, muss an der vorderen Kante der Stütze etwas gefeilt werden.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Bikelovers (3. Januar 2019)

stefan406 schrieb:


> Den Sattel hatte ich vor Jahren bei einem anderen mtb news Nutzer gesehen. Es ist ein Dartmoor Ivy pivotal aus dem BMX Bereich. Leider gibt's den nur für Erwachsene.  Der ist nicht breiter als normale Kindersättel, nur etwas länger, was uns aber sehr gefällt. Um den aber waagerecht einstellen zu können, muss an der vorderen Kante der Stütze etwas gefeilt werden.
> 
> MfG Stefan



Danke, aber das ist mir bei nem 16 Zoller und 3 jährigen zu riskant.

Ich werde noch ca. 1 Woche beobachten, ob der kleine Mann mit der Zeit besser klarkommt und dann zwischen den folgenden Möglichkeiten abwägen:

- ausharren bis zum Frühjahr und auf den nächsten Wachstumsschub setzen:
Dies ist aber nur möglich, wenn er sich noch an die Automatix-Schaltung gewöhnt.
Mit dieser kam er scheinbar auch nicht recht klar (ständiges Abrutschen von der Pedale  ins Leere treten...) 

- versuchen, an den Sattel vom 2019er Woom zu kommen, die haben den Ring unterm Sattel scheinbar nicht mehr.

- das Woom wieder verkaufen und zu Kubikes wechseln 
(das sagte mir mein Bauchgefühl sowieso, der kleine Mann wollte aber unbedingt wieder ein Woom)


----------



## Kati (4. Januar 2019)

Den Dartmore Ivy hab ich auch auf dem 16“. Das passt gut.



Mit dem Abrutschen hatte das Kind auch Probleme. Habe auf Alupedalen mit Pins gewechselt. Das hat etwas Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## stefan406 (4. Januar 2019)

Es gibt auch Sattelstützen mit etwas kürzerer Verzahnung, dann kann man den Sattel auch ohne Nacharbeit waagerecht einstellen. Ich musste einen Zahn an der vorderen, quasi unbelasteten Seite wegnehmen, damit es mir zusagt. Normal fahren damit ja Erwachsene auf BMX Rädern rum. Das hält ganz sicher, und deutlich mehr als das Original Woom Teil, welches ja nur aus einer Kunststoffhülse besteht, die auf gerader Alustütze steckt.
Also keine Sorge.

MfG Stefan

Ps. Bei Bedarf kann ich mal ein detailliertes Foto machen.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Dies ist aber nur möglich, wenn er sich noch an die Automatix-Schaltung gewöhnt.
> Mit dieser kam er scheinbar auch nicht recht klar (ständiges Abrutschen von der Pedale  ins Leere treten...)


Liegt vermutlich eher an der Tatsache, das die Kids noch nicht wirklich rund treten... Und deswegen öfter ins leere treten, bevor der Freilauf wieder greift... 
Meine haben auch beide "richtige Pedale" und nicht den Plastik kram drauf. Ist schon alleine ein Segen wenn es nass ist... Sonst rutschen die ständig ab... Sie lieben es durch Pfützen zu heizen...


----------



## Bikelovers (12. Januar 2019)

Mal ein Update:
Wir haben nun einen anderen Sattel eingebaut, der lediglich einen Zentimeter weiter unten liegt - dies hilft dem Sohnemann aber schon ungemein.
Alupedalen haben wir nun auch angebaut, er rutscht nicht mehr ab.

Dennoch läuft es noch nicht rund. 
Der Kleine meinte auf Hin- und Rückweg jeweils nach 5 Minuten, ihm täten die Beine weh. Ich hoffe, dies tritt nicht nochmal auf.

Ich frage mich, ob Woom bei der Geometrie von den 2017er Modellen etwas geändert hatte. Er sitzt trotz fast senkrechten Lenker irgendwie eingequetscht.
Dies kenne ich weder vom Woom2 (2016er Modell), noch vom 4er (2018er Modell). 
Das ist schon merkwürdig, wenn die Beinlänge so knapp ist und er ja noch um Einiges wachsen wird....
Durch die stark abgewinkelten Arme wackelt er beim Fahren auch ziemlich mit dem Lenker...

Auf dem 2er war er deutlich sicherer und schneller unterwegs...

Nun ja, hilft nur weiteres Beobachten und hoffen, dass die Psyche bei dem schlechten Wetter auch eine Rolle spielt und er im Frühjahr mit ein paar Zentimeter Wachstum und mehr Lust auch wieder besser fährt...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem schmerzenden Beinen kenne ich auch von meiner Tochter, das kommt vom weitverbreiteten Fehlblauben das die Füße auf dem Sattel sitzend auf den Boden kommen müssen.
Ich bin diesen Fehler auch lange erlegen, ich habe nun meiner Tochter  die Damentechnik(erst über den Rahmen steigen und dann von der Pedale aus auf den Sattel schwingen) beigebracht, und konnte mit einem Satz den Sattel um ca.10-15 cm höher stellen.
Sie hatte sofort richtig Bock auf Radfahren und ist mit uns ohne Beschwerden eine 20km Tour gefahren, vorher waren nur 2-5 drin, da die Beine immer so stark angewinkelt waren.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2019)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Das mit dem schmerzenden Beinen kenne ich auch von meiner Tochter, das kommt vom weitverbreiteten Fehlblauben das die Füße auf dem Sattel sitzend auf den Boden kommen müssen.
> Ich bin diesen Fehler auch lange erlegen, ich habe nun meiner Tochter  die Damentechnik(erst über den Rahmen steigen und dann von der Pedale aus auf den Sattel schwingen) beigebracht, und konnte mit einem Satz den Sattel um ca.10-15 cm höher stellen.
> Sie hatte sofort richtig Bock auf Radfahren und ist mit uns ohne Beschwerden eine 20km Tour gefahren, vorher waren nur 2-5 drin, da die Beine immer so stark angewinkelt waren.


Das ist leider ein extrem weit verbreiteter Fehler... Und alle wundern sich immer über die Distanzen die unsere Kinder fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (12. Januar 2019)

Hm, wir haben das Fahrrad so eingestellt, dass er nur mit den Zehenspitzen runter kommt - trotzdem noch zu tief und doch den original Sattel wieder rauf?  
Da hat er daa nicht gesagt...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Januar 2019)

Der Sattel sollte am besten so hoch das die Beine in unterster Padalstellung ohne Schuhe komplett gestreckt sind.

Probier es aus, du wirst erstaunt sein wie gern dein Junge auf einmal Fahrrad fährt.


----------



## Bikelovers (12. Januar 2019)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Der Sattel sollte am besten so hoch das die Beine in unterster Padalstellung ohne Schuhe komplett gestreckt sind.
> 
> Probier es aus, du wirst erstaunt sein wie gern dein Junge auf einmal Fahrrad fährt.



Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass die Beine, wenn er die Füße auf der Pedale hat, ausgetreckt sein sollen - nicht auf dem Boden ausgestreckt stehend?
Auch bei einem Dreijährigen?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Januar 2019)

Ich gebe natürlich keine Gewähr auf meine Aussagen, da diese lediglich auf meinen Erfahrungen beruhen, bei meiner Tochter bin ich da leider erst viel später drauf gekommen.
3 jahre ist natürlich recht jung, aber wenn er schon länger Fahrrad fährt, könnte sich auch das aufsteigen ohne Bodenkontakt erlernen lassen?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2019)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich gebe natürlich keine Gewähr auf meine Aussagen, da diese lediglich auf meinen Erfahrungen beruhen, bei meiner Tochter bin ich da leider erst viel später drauf gekommen.
> 3 jahre ist natürlich recht jung, aber wenn er schon länger Fahrrad fährt, könnte sich auch das aufsteigen ohne Bodenkontakt erlernen lassen?


Geht aber  mein kleinster ist 3...


----------

